# Conti camper tyres



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Just checked my camper tyres .shocked to find 4mm left on front after
13000 miles.these are 15 inch wheels.last van did 28000 miles on 16inch Michelin still had 4mm left.anybody else found this
Tude


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Am curious is it both front or just the passenger side?


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Tyres*

Hi yes it's both front there is no uneven wear rears are fine plenty left on them.the front are 70psi rears 75 psi.conti must be a soft tyre no good on a steering axle
Thanks tude


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I had same problem with continental camper tyres on my burstner solano about 13000 miles and front tyres had to be replaced rears where ok.

I contacted continental giving axle weights and was advised that tyre pressures had been to high and advised 68 rear and 55-58 front this was 16" wheels. 
After this ride was a lot better. I only done another 5000 miles before I sold van so can't say if it made any difference to tyre life.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

You can expect very much lower miles per tyre from the Agilis (compared to the previous Michelin camping). It is already being discussed on friends of Rapido forum.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I changed my conti campers on the front after 20k and they still had 4.5 mm left.
70psi sounds high for fronts unless you have high front axle load?


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My wifes Fiat 500 car came from the factory with Bridgestones fitted. After about 18 months and approximately 12000 miles on the clock one of them got damaged and was replaced with a Continental. Another 18 months and approximately another 14000 miles in total the Continental was down to 2mm and cracking throughout the tread area! Of the original three one was down to 3mm (I replaced it anyway) and the others have plenty of life left in them.

I didn't refit Bridgestones as the prices were exorbitant, instead I went for Avon so we'll see how well they last.

I will never have Continental again. But beware as I was informed that Continental manufuacture tyres for many of the other big name brands.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

On an old van of mine i has firestone Regroovables. The treads were ok but these sort tyres couldnt stand up to the rigures of a larger heavier motorhome with a largerb overhang
I went to check them one day just before a trip to norfolk and half the threads were missing and had been ripped off. the profile of the tyre was frighteneing.

I changed to Michellins and havent has a problem since. The treads i think are generally much harder. the disadvantage to a degree is gripping power but this isnt too bad considering the vehicle wont be driven too madly.

Although my van is 2009 the tyres on the back were 2007. these were moved the front and new ones fitted to the rear last year.
Last month the fronts showed cracking so these were replaced with 2 agilis campings. 

The van has done 26k

Phill


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Spiritofherald said:


> My wifes Fiat 500 car came from the factory with Bridgestones fitted. After about 18 months and approximately 12000 miles on the clock one of them got damaged and was replaced with a Continental. Another 18 months and approximately another 14000 miles in total the Continental was down to 2mm and cracking throughout the tread area! Of the original three one was down to 3mm (I replaced it anyway) and the others have plenty of life left in them.
> 
> I didn't refit Bridgestones as the prices were exorbitant, instead I went for Avon so we'll see how well they last.
> 
> I will never have Continental again. But beware as I was informed that Continental manufuacture tyres for many of the other big name brands.


Thats rather a sweeping criticism about Conti tyres as there must be millions of motorists who are very happy very happy with them. 
They certainly do tend to have a soft compound thats what gives them excellent grip and ride comfort. However as with all tyres some brands suit some vehicles better than others. Unfortunately vehicle manufacturers don't take this into account as they use whatever they get the best price on.
Continental as with most tyre manufacturers make many different brands that you can buy. For example Conti camper tyres are actually made by Barum in the Czech Republic, now owned by Conti.
Personally I have always found that Bridgestone tyres wear well ( like the old Michelin X tyres) but have poor wet grip compared with many other makes including Continental.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

BrianJP said:


> Spiritofherald said:
> 
> 
> > My wifes Fiat 500 car came from the factory with Bridgestones fitted. After about 18 months and approximately 12000 miles on the clock one of them got damaged and was replaced with a Continental. Another 18 months and approximately another 14000 miles in total the Continental was down to 2mm and cracking throughout the tread area! Of the original three one was down to 3mm (I replaced it anyway) and the others have plenty of life left in them.
> ...


It's not a sweeping statement as I have not said all Continental tyres exhibit this poor performance. I also said I have good experience of Bridgestones, but I am willing to bet there are others who have bad experiences here too. I have just reported my personal view based on experience of my one and only Continental tyre which has put me off buying another - once bitten, twice shy.

My only regret is that I didn't keep the worn tyre so I could complain to the manufacturer or supplier.


----------

